# Google- Bloating after eating: Reasons why our stomachs swell up suddenly - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Bloating after eating: Reasons why our stomachs swell up suddenly**Daily Mail*Often, bloating is caused by *irritable bowel syndrome*, a condition that affects a staggering one in seven Britons (caused by an oversensitive gut, it leads to problems with bowel function and can trigger bloating, as well as cramps, constipation or *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

